# MAC Blushes



## neotrad (Sep 25, 2006)

Besides Mineralized Skinfinishes, I own Sunbasque, Peaches, Shimmersweet, Foolish Me, Shy Angel and Orchid Sheen/Roseland. And I'm considering about getting either Pink Swoon or Pinch O'Peach. The nearest MAC store isn't close enough for me to try them at least until the next visit in like...October. And I really need a new shade within this week for a party. So I'm phone ordering one from the MAC store that will ship to me in 1 day. The party is going to be not so formal and my dress is black. I'm NC15 and my eye makeup for this party will most likely be smokey(either black or brownish). 

My question is...
Which do you recommend Pink Swoon or Pinch O'Peach? 
Also, I'll appreciate it if you can tell me what you like and you do NOT like about them too. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## geeko (Sep 25, 2006)

if your eye make up is smokey, i'll recommend pinch o peach.

Pink swoon is a bright warm pink...it will clash with your smokey eye make up. Pinch o peach is more natural so i'll recommend pinch o peach.

Moreover pinch o peach is a VERY wearable colour. u can wear it to the office everyday without being overhanded with it. hths

here are pics of my pink swoon and pinch o peach (p/s geeko's my other nick in another beauty forum) 

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6.../pinkswoon.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...inchopeach.jpg

hope these pics help u

p/s as for reviews, i prefer pinch o peach to pink swoon. Pink swoon is a bright warm pink which i think doesn't really suit my nc20 skin. I think i suit cooler shades of pink rather than warm shades of pink


----------



## onnachan (Sep 26, 2006)

i totally agree. pinch o peach would work better with smokey eyes.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 26, 2006)

pinch o peach will look a lot better with a smokey eye look.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macnatic* 
_if your eye make up is smokey, i'll recommend pinch o peach.

Pink swoon is a bright warm pink...it will clash with your smokey eye make up. Pinch o peach is more natural so i'll recommend pinch o peach.

Moreover pinch o peach is a VERY wearable colour. u can wear it to the office everyday without being overhanded with it. hths

here are pics of my pink swoon and pinch o peach (p/s geeko's my other nick in another beauty forum) 

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6.../pinkswoon.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...inchopeach.jpg

hope these pics help u

p/s as for reviews, i prefer pinch o peach to pink swoon. Pink swoon is a bright warm pink which i think doesn't really suit my nc20 skin. I think i suit cooler shades of pink rather than warm shades of pink_

 
Thank you so very much for the advice and the pictures! You've helped me just perfectly!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm now ordering Pinch O'Peach as you beautiful ladies have suggested! 

macnatic, I think Pink O'Peach would suit me better too because my cheeks are normally kinda rosy and I don't think I want them to look even rosier. Thank you again! xo


----------



## user79 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hmm well I happen to LOVE my Pink Swoon blush (NC15) and it looks super cute on my skin. It gives me a babydoll blush look, and on me it is actually a very COOL pink, not warm. I guess it depends on the skintone. I've worn it with smokey eye looks well, since smokey eye is usually black, grey and white so I don't think it clashes. However if you're wearing brown-tones on the eyes, it wouldn't go so well.

But I use my Pink Swoon quite a lot, it looks absolutely GORGEOUS when combined with Shimpagne MSF if you have that. It's the first MAC product I have just hit pan on, lol!


----------



## neotrad (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Hmm well I happen to LOVE my Pink Swoon blush (NC15) and it looks super cute on my skin. It gives me a babydoll blush look, and on me it is actually a very COOL pink, not warm. I guess it depends on the skintone. I've worn it with smokey eye looks well, since smokey eye is usually black, grey and white so I don't think it clashes. However if you're wearing brown-tones on the eyes, it wouldn't go so well.

But I use my Pink Swoon quite a lot, it looks absolutely GORGEOUS when combined with Shimpagne MSF if you have that. It's the first MAC products I have just hit pan on, lol!_

 
*Babydoll*-like cheeks are what I've always tried to get by using a pink toned blush(Dollymix is too warm for me)! And Pink Swoon is a COOL pink on NC15?! Now I'm considering of getting Pink Swoon as well, but just not yet till my next visit to MAC(I've ordered Pinch O'Peach). I feel like I will end up getting 'almost' all blushes by MAC in the near future. haha. And I do have Shimpagne MSF, so I will try Pink Swoon with it. Thank you for your kind review!


----------



## user79 (Sep 26, 2006)

Pink Swoon definitely shows up cool on me, sort of like cotton candy pink. You could also try Cute as an alternative, both are babydoll pink shades but Cute is a bit more subtle. I like to apply Pink Swoon on the apples of my cheeks, and Shimpagne on the cheekbones and blend the two together. I'm very fair/pale so it looks subtle and pretty without being garish.


----------



## geeko (Sep 26, 2006)

hmm strange.i think pink swoon is too bright and warm for me..

i prefer well dressed and dame anytime to pink swoon. I feel pink swoon's over raved. i love well dressed loads...it's one under raved blusher.


----------

